# Project Binky - Austin Mini GT-Four - Turbocharged 4WD Mini



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Like old Minis and sweet fabrication with an in-depth talk through of what the heck is going on and why? I got sucked in to this great Mini build by Bad Obsession Motorsport (Austin Mini GT-Four - Turbocharged 4WD!) and am official subscribed to see it through to the end. Great stuff really. There's a bit of humor thrown in as well, just make sure you leave yourself 30 minutes or so.

_In episode 15 of Project Binky, we wrestle with brake lines and fuel lines, make a couple of reasonably nice braces for under the car, argue over P clips and drink a bunch of tea. There's also a biscuit dunking incident. Hope you enjoy it!_

https://youtu.be/hViplB84We4


----------

